

From Facebook, answering privacy concerns with new settings (by Zuckerberg) - meterplech
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2010/05/23/AR2010052303828.html?hpid=opinionsbox1

======
meterplech
I know there has been a lot of Facebook privacy stuff just all over the HN
lately. But, figured an op-ed by Zuckerberg himself might be interesting

